# Male dog crazy because female dog is in heat



## salley (Oct 20, 2014)

My dog has disc disease and 10 weeks post op laminectomy. The center refused to neuter him during this procedure, and the vet won't allow him to get neutered now until he has recovered more. Someone must be walking a female dog in heat, because he is going crazy; humping, crying, panting, and injuring himself. Because of his disc disease, he is supposed to be on strict cage rest. He has tried max dosages of xanax, gabapentin, valium, acepromazine, tramadol, trazodone, benadryl. There are no other options. I am unable to locate the female dog in our neighborhood. Any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

Put him in a crate.


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

InkedMarie said:


> Put him in a crate.


It's kind of sounds like he is in a crate ("strict cage rest") and is going crazy in the crate. 

Is he acting like that constantly or just a few times a day? If it's constant I don't think it's because of a dog in heat in the area (unless she lives next door or somewhere else he can smell her all day) I'm thinking he either has pain that isn't touched by the painkillers or he's really pent-up from being on cage rest. Anyway, talk to your vet. If he really is acting that way because there's a female in heat, maybe hormone treatment would help.

If he just can't calm down at your house, he might be better if you boarded him at the vet's. At least that's another option to consider.


----------



## TGKvr (Apr 29, 2015)

You could try some scent (essential oil) around his nose if you think it's really a female in heat... though if you haven't seen one and don't know of one, I'm not sure that would be the first thing to come to mind. It also sounds like quite a hodgepodge of medication - how quickly did you roll through all of those different meds? Have you tried herbal remedies such as rescue remedy or kava kava?


----------



## PatriciafromCO (Oct 7, 2012)

I'm no vet but this is just bizzar ""*He has tried max dosages of xanax, gabapentin, valium, acepromazine, tramadol, trazodone, benadryl.*


----------



## TGKvr (Apr 29, 2015)

Yeah, like I said... total weird hodgepodge. Antihistamines, pain meds, downers.... just all over the place. Can't be helping, I wouldn't think.


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

It sounds like they're trying to sedate him. . .probably started with Benedryl and worked up. But if an actual sedative isn't working to sedate him I don't think anything else will.

How long has he been acting so crazy?


----------



## salley (Oct 20, 2014)

After his surgery, he was on strict cage rest for 6 weeks. He has always been an excited dog who didn't do well on cage rest. Because of the importance of strict cage rest, our vet recommended sedation. He has tried all of the above medications for sedation (Not all together at once of course). He has been off of the cage rest for several weeks now, and has been doing fine. Recently (past 2 weeks) he has become obsessed with licking/ smelling our other dogs male parts (Not a normal behavior for him), humping blankets, crying non stop, ect. Our vet, who we saw several days ago thinks it is b/c there is a female in heat in the neighborhood. He has now been walking a little unsteady recently, so vet restarted the dexamethasone, with max dosages of xanax and gabapentin, which pretty much do nothing. He is being kenneled, but that doesn't stop him from humping the blanket, digging, scratching, or hurting his back while in the kennel. It is not any better when he is out of the kennel either.


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

Ah, well, if it is because of a female in heat, at least she won't be in heat much longer . IF that's what the problem is, there are hormones that can used, basically (temporary) chemical castration. It's not without risks but if it keeps him from hurting himself it may be worth the risk. They use hormones for problematic sexual behaviors in pets more often in Europe, American vets may not be used to it. But ask your vet about it.


----------



## salley (Oct 20, 2014)

Do you know what the names of these medications are for temporary chemical castration? Our vet mentioned them but couldn't find any. We also called some other vets and they didn't know either.


----------



## PatriciafromCO (Oct 7, 2012)

salley said:


> Do you know what the names of these medications are for temporary chemical castration? Our vet mentioned them but couldn't find any. We also called some other vets and they didn't know either.


it's not a quick fix, he will still be a male and know what a female in heat is.. My Smokey was altered at 13 years old it took a year for the other males to not see him as a male, then some of them started seeing as a female to bother him,, But Smokey never forgot what females in heat were to do his little stud dance and courtship to them till the day he passed at 17.. 

it may not be a female in heat, as many dogs hump for excitement, stress that has nothing to do with any females in heat. Seems like your poor pup has been through so much, and so much medication with or without side effects.. I would ask your vet about that as well.. 

the only other thing I have heard of is a spray like a chorlephorm (spelling) base (maybe) that is supposed to be used to mask the scent to calm males down


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

Depo-provera is what's usually used in cats. It's probably the same for dogs. It's a synthetic progesterone so it makes them feel. . .girly . Like a pregnant girl actually.

Chlorophyll spray/pills can help but I think they're used on the female so if you don't know where she is that probably isn't going to work. Maybe using a lot of air fresheners/scented oils would confuse his nose enough to make a difference.


----------



## PatriciafromCO (Oct 7, 2012)

Willowy said:


> Depo-provera is what's usually used in cats. It's probably the same for dogs. It's a synthetic progesterone so it makes them feel. . .girly . Like a pregnant girl actually.
> 
> Chlorophyll spray/pills can help but I think they're used on the female so if you don't know where she is that probably isn't going to work. Maybe using a lot of air fresheners/scented oils would confuse his nose enough to make a difference.


thanks Wilowy then the chlorophyll spray most likely wont work.. (dogs can smell eggs in mayonnaise if that is what interest them..)


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Rub Vick's vapor rub on the dogs nose, should help.


----------



## salley (Oct 20, 2014)

Just an update; we tried megesterol acetate, a synthetic progesterone like depo, and he is 100 percent better, and has been peacefully sleeping all night. Will probably cut the dose down for tomorrow. I didn't think it would work so well or so fast. Thanks all for your help!


----------



## voodookitten (Nov 25, 2012)

Willowy said:


> Depo-provera is what's usually used in cats. It's probably the same for dogs. It's a synthetic progesterone so it makes them feel. . .girly . Like a pregnant girl actually.
> 
> Chlorophyll spray/pills can help but I think they're used on the female so if you don't know where she is that probably isn't going to work. Maybe using a lot of air fresheners/scented oils would confuse his nose enough to make a difference.


Wow, not sure about overseas but that (Depo-provera) is a commonly used contraceptive for women here in Australia (needle every 3 months). Just completely amazed that its used in cats. Guess what I'm reading up about tonight? Learn something new every day


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

voodookitten said:


> Wow, not sure about overseas but that (Depo-provera) is a commonly used contraceptive for women here in Australia (needle every 3 months). Just completely amazed that its used in cats. Guess what I'm reading up about tonight? Learn something new every day


Oh, yeah, it's used as a contraceptive in humans in the US too. And as a treatment for prostate cancer (my grandpa got that treatment. Made him cry a lot ). Of course the the dosage is different for cats and dogs. But if you have a male cat who thinks he's a big tough tomcat and is spraying (or a male dog who is obsessed with a female in heat), some girly hormones might be just the thing to fix that. Most drugs used for animals are also used in humans.

Glad to hear it worked for him! I hope his recovery goes well and is uneventful from now on.


----------

